# errore inkscape

## 102376

ho installato inkscape tempo fa, ora per qualche problema con mplayer ho cambiato le useflags....... e non riesco + ad installarlo

ho provato a togliere le use flags aggiunte, ma nulla

cosa puo' essere

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 May 2008 07:01:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina /usr/portage/local/layman/gechi /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X accessibility acl acpi aiglx alsa apache2 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnutella gpm gs gstream gstreamer hal iconv innodb ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility kerberos latin1 ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session skins spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tetex tiff truetype unicode v4l vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xinerama xml xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse ps2mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
* inkscape-0.45.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking inkscape-0.45.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking inkscape-0.45.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1/work/inkscape-0.45.1 ...

 * econf: updating inkscape-0.45.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating inkscape-0.45.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-xft --with-gtkspell --disable-inkboard --enable-mmx --without-inkjar --without-gnome-vfs --without-gnome-print --disable-lcms --with-perl --disable-gtk-doc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.22... 0.35.0 found

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for iconv... /usr/bin/iconv

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking GNU compiler version... 4.1.2

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  it

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for png_read_info in -lpng... yes

checking png.h usability... yes

checking png.h presence... yes

checking for png.h... yes

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking gc.h usability... yes

checking gc.h presence... yes

checking for gc.h... yes

checking for GC_init in -lgc... yes

checking libgc version 6.4+... 6.8.255 yes

checking sys/filio.h usability... no

checking sys/filio.h presence... no

checking for sys/filio.h... no

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking for mallinfo... yes

checking for struct mallinfo.usmblks... yes

checking for struct mallinfo.fsmblks... yes

checking for struct mallinfo.uordblks... yes

checking for struct mallinfo.fordblks... yes

checking for struct mallinfo.hblkhd... yes

checking for freetype-config... /usr/bin/freetype-config

checking for Win32 platform... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XFT... yes

checking for PANGOFT2... yes

checking for Perl development environment... yes

checking for perl_parse... yes

checking for Python development environment... skipped

checking for INKSCAPE... yes

checking for CAIRO_PDF... yes

checking popt.h usability... yes

checking popt.h presence... yes

checking for popt.h... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking for gtk_window_set_default_icon_from_file... yes

checking for gtk_window_fullscreen... yes

checking whether binary relocation support should be enabled... no

checking for pow... yes

checking for sqrt... yes

checking for floor... yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for mkdir... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for strpbrk... yes

checking for strrchr... yes

checking for strspn... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for fpsetmask... no

checking for ecvt... yes

checking ieeefp.h usability... no

checking ieeefp.h presence... no

checking for ieeefp.h... no

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for libintl.h... (cached) yes

checking stddef.h usability... yes

checking stddef.h presence... yes

checking for stddef.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking whether lstat dereferences a symlink specified with a trailing slash... yes

checking whether stat accepts an empty string... no

checking for strftime... yes

checking for working strtod... no

checking for pow... (cached) yes

checking whether stat file-mode macros are broken... no

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for mode_t... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for x86 platform... yes

checking compiler support for MMX... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating src/check-header-compile

config.status: creating src/algorithms/makefile

config.status: creating src/application/makefile

config.status: creating src/debug/makefile

config.status: creating src/dialogs/makefile

config.status: creating src/display/makefile

config.status: creating src/dom/makefile

config.status: creating src/extension/implementation/makefile

config.status: creating src/extension/internal/makefile

config.status: creating src/extension/makefile

config.status: creating src/extension/script/makefile

config.status: creating src/helper/makefile

config.status: creating src/inkjar/makefile

config.status: creating src/io/makefile

config.status: creating src/libcroco/makefile

config.status: creating src/libnr/makefile

config.status: creating src/libnrtype/makefile

config.status: creating src/libavoid/makefile

config.status: creating src/livarot/makefile

config.status: creating src/pedro/makefile

config.status: creating src/jabber_whiteboard/makefile

config.status: creating src/removeoverlap/makefile

config.status: creating src/svg/makefile

config.status: creating src/trace/makefile

config.status: creating src/traits/makefile

config.status: creating src/ui/dialog/makefile

config.status: creating src/ui/makefile

config.status: creating src/ui/view/makefile

config.status: creating src/ui/widget/makefile

config.status: creating src/utest/makefile

config.status: creating src/util/makefile

config.status: creating src/widgets/makefile

config.status: creating src/xml/makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating share/Makefile

config.status: creating share/clipart/Makefile

config.status: creating share/examples/Makefile

config.status: creating share/extensions/Makefile

config.status: creating share/fonts/Makefile

config.status: creating share/gradients/Makefile

config.status: creating share/icons/Makefile

config.status: creating share/keys/Makefile

config.status: creating share/markers/Makefile

config.status: creating share/palettes/Makefile

config.status: creating share/patterns/Makefile

config.status: creating share/screens/Makefile

config.status: creating share/templates/Makefile

config.status: creating share/tutorials/Makefile

config.status: creating share/ui/Makefile

config.status: creating packaging/autopackage/default.apspec

config.status: creating inkscape.spec

config.status: creating Info.plist

config.status: creating inkview.1

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing intltool commands

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

Configuration:

        Source code location:     .

        Destination path prefix:  /usr

        Compiler:                 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

        CPPFLAGS:

        CXXFLAGS:                 -Wall -Wformat-security -W -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -Woverloaded-virtual -Wswitch  -Wno-unused-parameter -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

        CFLAGS:                   -Wall -Wformat-security -W -Wno-pointer-sign -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

        LDFLAGS:

        Use Xft font database:    yes

        Use gnome-vfs:            no

        Use openoffice files:     no

        Use MMX optimizations:    yes

        Use relocation support:   no

        Internal Python:          skipped

        Internal Perl:            yes

        Enable LittleCms:         no

        Enable Inkboard:          no

        Enable SSL in Inkboard:   no

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1/work/inkscape-0.45.1'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1/work/inkscape-0.45.1/src'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/CORE   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -I/usr/include/freetype2   -DPOTRACE=\"potrace\" -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/gdkmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/gdkmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/gtkmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/gtkspell-2.0   -I../cxxtest    -Wall -Wformat-security -W -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -Woverloaded-virtual -Wswitch  -Wno-unused-parameter -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT arc-context.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/arc-context.Tpo" \

          -c -o arc-context.o `test -f 'arc-context.cpp' || echo './'`arc-context.cpp; \

        then mv -f ".deps/arc-context.Tpo" ".deps/arc-context.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/arc-context.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/CORE   -I/usr/include/freetype2    -I/usr/include/freetype2   -DPOTRACE=\"potrace\" -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/gdkmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/gdkmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/gtkmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/gtkspell-2.0   -I../cxxtest    -Wall -Wformat-security -W -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -Woverloaded-virtual -Wswitch  -Wno-unused-parameter -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT attributes.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/attributes.Tpo" \

          -c -o attributes.o `test -f 'attributes.cpp' || echo './'`attributes.cpp; \

        then mv -f ".deps/attributes.Tpo" ".deps/attributes.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/attributes.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

attributes.cpp: In function ‘unsigned int sp_attribute_lookup(const gchar*)’:

attributes.cpp:400: error: ‘g_assert’ was not declared in this scope

make[2]: *** [attributes.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1/work/inkscape-0.45.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1/work/inkscape-0.45.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2596:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1969:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## Peach

per evitare di dovermi computare le use flag a memoria (ed è lun mattina.. sai com'è) potresti dirmi che flag hai abilitato SOLO per inkscape?

hai provato ad installare la versione unstable?

quando hai ricompilato mplayer cambiando flag, hai ricompilato anche altro?

----------

## 102376

io ho aggiunto queste use flags:

```
3dnowext mmx mmxext 3dnow sse sse2
```

 e ho dato emerge -udN world quindi anche altri pacchetti si sono compilati.

infatti inkscape e gimp quando gli emergo mi danno questo:

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1  USE="mmx*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2  USE="mmx* sse*"
```

----------

## Peach

 *zocram wrote:*   

> io ho aggiunto queste use flags:
> 
> ```
> 3dnowext mmx mmxext 3dnow sse sse2
> ```
> ...

 

prima di impazzire dietro a questo fantasma, proverei prima ad aggiornare alla versione mascherata. 

nel frattempo sapresti dirmi se è stata una tua scelta installare un sistema 32bit su quello che hai a 64?

----------

## 102376

ovvio che è stata una mia scelta........ l'ho provato il 64bit e non mi sono trovato.... 

tanto per quello che faccio è impercettibile il cambiamento.....

ok ora provo quella mascherata....

grazie a tutti

----------

## 102376

nulla da fare sempre stesso errore!!!!

ma ho sbagliato le use ?

----------

## Peach

 *zocram wrote:*   

> nulla da fare sempre stesso errore!!!!
> 
> ma ho sbagliato le use ?

 

che versione di glib hai installata?

sembra sia lì il problema

----------

## 102376

la 2.6.1

l'ho smascherata tempo fa ma non ricordo per quale pacchetto

----------

## Peach

 *zocram wrote:*   

> la 2.6.1

 

glib, non glibc

----------

## 102376

sorri avevo capito bene ma poi ho postato male

```
dev-libs/glib

     Available versions:

        (1)     1.2.10-r5

        (2)     2.8.6 2.10.3 (~)2.10.3-r1 2.12.12 2.12.13 *2.14.3 2.14.6 (~)2.16.1 (~)2.16.2 (~)2.16.3

        {debug doc fam hardened selinux xattr}

     Installed versions:  2.16.3
```

----------

## Peach

 *zocram wrote:*   

> sorri avevo capito bene ma poi ho postato male
> 
> ```
> dev-libs/glib
> 
> ...

 

infatti come vedi qui e qui

si dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Actually, this bug is caused by unstable glib-2.16* being installed on your system.

 

la cosa migliore sarebbe provare a ricompilare le glib, oppure provare a portarle alla versione stabile, dipende dal tuo sistema di dipendenze.

tieni presente che pure io ho quella versione di glib installate e sinceramente non ho problemi e ho pure l'ultima di inkscape mascherata installata.

----------

## 102376

ma scusa ma io non ho aggiornato glib..........

ho solo modificato le USE scritte sopra

----------

